# Bunny leg problems



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

My bunny Rosie is 7 in two weeks, well actually she's probably 7 already seeing as she was about 12 weeks or so when we got her, anyway. She's been having a bit of trouble with her front legs, when she's on the paper in her hutch, she slides, like she doesn't have any control of them. She does have plenty hay in the hutch, but she kicks it about and the paper below shows, and if she walks on it, or any other smooth surface, she slides a bit.

She doesn't seem in any pain, and seems fine every other way. I'm going to take her to the vets, but just wondered what you thought. Is this just an age thing? I can't believe she's 7, seems like no time at all since I picked her out her litter.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

My rabbit slips like u described on the laminate flooring and also the bald patches she makes in her plastic cage. I wouldnt have thought this is a new thing, is the paper more shiny? If it is a new thing but she still seem 100% herself then I would just bring it up when u next take her in for a routine appointment ie jabs etc. also are her nails a good length as this can effect their walking.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> My rabbit slips like u described on the laminate flooring and also the bald patches she makes in her plastic cage. I wouldnt have thought this is a new thing, is the paper more shiny? If it is a new thing but she still seem 100% herself then I would just bring it up when u next take her in for a routine appointment ie jabs etc. also are her nails a good length as this can effect their walking.


It's a new thing, she's never had this problem before, and its just normal newspaper. Her claws are fine, I keep them well trimmed, I hate seeing bunnies with claws they can't walk on!

She doesn't get injections, she doesn't have check ups, so I'll be taking her in next week to have her legs looked at. I wondered if maybe it was some sort of arthritis (do rabbits get that?) or paralysis of sorts. ut:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I imagine they do get form of arthritis, shes not so old, what type of bunny is she again? I would take her to the vets then, could be sore pads maybe? you could see if u can buy some non slip matt stuff to put in her cage, like the horsey stuff or even just a craft cutting matt (might be cheaper and the right width)


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Whilst your there I'd advice you get her vaccinated as another thread has details of a myxi "epidemic" so to speak and even vaccinated rabbits are dying from it. I know its a bit off topic from the question you asked but it is important to get done even if your vet disagrees as most don't know much about rabbits to be honest.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> I imagine they do get form of arthritis, shes not so old, what type of bunny is she again? I would take her to the vets then, could be sore pads maybe? you could see if u can buy some non slip matt stuff to put in her cage, like the horsey stuff or even just a craft cutting matt (might be cheaper and the right width)


She's a Silver Fox. I'll take her and ask. Maybe I should put more hay in their in the meantime, if there's more of it she's less likely to kick it about.



Kammie said:


> Whilst your there I'd advice you get her vaccinated as another thread has details of a myxi "epidemic" so to speak and even vaccinated rabbits are dying from it. I know its a bit off topic from the question you asked but it is important to get done even if your vet disagrees as most don't know much about rabbits to be honest.


I don't agree with vaccinating, she has never had an injection because I lived on an island (with no wild rabbits). No I'm on the mainland, I may consider it, but I'm so remote, I really will have to think about it. I'm totally against vaccines, but maybe now the risk is higher, I'll do it. I have had a rabbit die for Myxi though, not nice, this was well before moving to the islands, about 15 years ago.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

You may not agree with vaccinating but it could save your rabbits life.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kammie said:


> You may not agree with vaccinating but it could save your rabbits life.


I'm thinking about it. My vet has always recommended not vaccinating. It can also have other effects. Same for my dogs and cats. This wasn't about vaccinating, but about her leg problems.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

This year has been very bad for mixi and there will be a lot more midges etc to come with Autumn I would seriously think about having mixi and VHD vaccinations, as well as all the reccomended for any other pets you have. personally and I really dont want to sound like a cow but i see not having routine treatment done as neglect and its often in the terms and conditions of adoption any animal.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> This year has been very bad for mixi and there will be a lot more midges etc to come with Autumn I would seriously think about having mixi and VHD vaccinations, as well as all the reccomended for any other pets you have. personally and I really dont want to sound like a cow but i see not having routine treatment done as neglect and its often in the terms and conditions of adoption any animal.


Well I see it as personal choice. My bunny has lived quite happily for 7 years, no health problems, I went on the recommendation of my vet, then researched, and agreed with him. Not had a problem in any of my dogs or cats, in their whole life. In dogs and cats, I see the risks more than the benefits. I didn't say I wouldn't have her done, I probably will now there are wild rabbits around, but will discuss the risks with my vet for her.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

good idea try and see a vet who actually knows about rabbits so many of them are rubbish


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm with Emzy I know its personal choice but to me not vaccinating is neglect. Not vaccinating means your not doing everything in your power to keep your animals happy and stop them getting deadly illnesses. If you were ever to want insurance for your animals they wouldn't even look at you unless they are vaccinated its in their terms and conditions. Your not able to travel with them unless vaccinated and every person that comes into your home is a risk to your animals whilst they aren't vaccinated.


----------

